# 2006 PAGEANT of PIGEONS



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TO ALL PIGEON LOVERS, The Pageant of Pigeons will be held NOV.16-18 at the ORANGE SHOW FAIRGROUNDS in SAN BERNADINO CA. Hope you can get to the show there will be 4000 to5000 birds at the show. We the people that breed and show birds would like to see you there,as we love to show off our birds.    .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting the information, George. Hope to see you and the other Pigeon-Talk members who live in the area at the show.

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi George, I will be there. Setting up Modena section the Sunday before and doing the books in the Modena section. So stop by and say hi! I wont be able to leave until all birds are judged. I got two seconds at the IMC Show in Kansas. Not bad out of the top breeders in the Country. So everyone assures me. I won't be satisfied until CHAMPION! LOL


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RENA,Glad to hear you did so well in KANSAS CITY, You do have very nice birds. I will be at the set up for the Padgent will see you and Terry there . Looks like I will only make the pagent and the FIESTA SHOW in SAN DIEGO I missed a good show for my Italian Owls at Watsonville they have around 35 Italians and if could have made it I had about 15 that would have made 50 thats good for that breed.Any way will see you guys at set in two weeks. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on your wins, Rena! Very well done by you and your beautiful birds.

George, I won't be there during setup but will go to the show for part of one day.

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

That is to bad you couldn't make Watsonville! I can make the San Diego Show if I leave Arizona the night before San Diegos Show. Close, but may do it. See you in a couple weeks! Thank you George.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Terry, I like your picture by your name!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

re92346mos said:


> Terry, I like your picture by your name!


Rena!

LOL!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lin Hansen said:


> Rena!
> 
> LOL!!!


ROFL! I know what Rena meant (at least I think I do .. )

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Ya, the little cute ducks!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Would like to add my CONGRATULATIONS, Rena!

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL WHO ARE SHOWING!

I can't make the show but would like to know if ANYONE is taking a CAMERA and could post some pics on the site???? PLEASE???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> I can't make the show but would like to know if ANYONE is taking a CAMERA and could post some pics on the site???? PLEASE???


I'll try to remember to take my camera. A big show like this one is really something to see .. thousands of birds!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I'll try to remember to take my camera. A big show like this one is really something to see .. thousands of birds!
> 
> Terry


Mmmm, that's a LOT of pictures for ONE person to take...maybe OTHERS will help???


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Sent my entry form in a few days ago will have 20 ITALIAN OWLS and 11 AMERICAN SHOW RACERS. Any way YOU ALL COME and enjoy the show.   GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I am so happy to read you're going to the event. I hope you win BIG.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Tomarrow 12 NOV is set up day for the PADGENT hope to see you there RENA. We have only 70+ Show racers this year most of the show racer people are holding back their birds for the grand national in Dec. Will be looking for you at set up. I will bring my camera need to let people know how much work there is in setting up. GEORGE


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I am hoping to make it to the pageant on Friday. I have never been there before and am very curious to see what it is all about. Tanya


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zoo keeper said:


> I am hoping to make it to the pageant on Friday. I have never been there before and am very curious to see what it is all about. Tanya


I'm hoping to go on Friday also, Tanya. It's an AMAZING thing .. the fairgrounds buildings are like HUGE quonset huts .. there are supposed to be between four and five thousand birds there .. I have gone a couple of times, and I don't doubt the numbers a bit. You will love it!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Boy, this sure sounds like a great & HUGE event...the Pageant of Pigeons indeed !!! I wish I could be there in person to see all the beautiful birds. However, good luck George, Rena and whoever else will be showing. Have a great time too Terry and Tanya


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, I went to the show this year for my first time. Paul Gamino took me and then I went and stayed with my cusion Leon at night then we went back to the show. I didn't show any birds this year, but my cusion Leon did. Paul Gamino took some parlors to a roll of that the APRA. I joined the LAPC while I was their as well. Then Saterday, me Paul, and his girlfriend and a couple of the other people in the LAPC and APRA helped clean up then we went to dinner. Denis soars locked his keys in his truck so he didn't make it. But other then that, the show went great and their was nice looking birds. Hope to make it to the show in Fresno next year since I didn't make it this year. I as well hope to make it back to the Padgent with some parlors and toy/color breeds.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Terry, I did not see you! I was looking for you but was stuck at the Modenas doing the books. Did you come? I only got 2-2nds 1-first 1-3rd in Mos, KT got 2 in Red Mag and Yellow Mag. 3rd. CL ICe 93 score on both. Got a nice T-Shirt with pigeons and someone stole it. Debbie got BOC with Saddle Fantail! Now I will be busy getting the Catalog together and entering places, ect. So hang in there on 911 I havent abandoned ship. Trying to catch up on my sites and mail!


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

You finally made it Erik! My husband Terry stayed until cleanup was done also but he didnt go to dinner, him and Martin (security) came home. Sorry I missed you


----------

